# Compra-venta > Compro >  CUBILETES y VARIOS LIBROS

## hercules

Buenas estoy interesado en comprar unos Cubiletes de cobre de buena calidad, con el chop cup incluido
estoy  buscando algo de primera calidad y sus correspondientes bolitas y cargas finaless
alguien que no lo use y este dispuesto a desprenderse yo estaria encantado de comprarlo

Los Cubiletes que busco son los de Fernando Roden

por otra parte busco estos libros

Monedas y otras historias de luis piedrahita

el arte de las cartas de Luis Garcoa

mensaje desde lo profundo y la ausencia de luis garcias

617665025 Juan 

ponerse en contacto por whastaapp, mas rapido

gracias

----------


## b12jose

Si sigues buscando el "Monedas y otras historias" yo estaba pensando en venderlo y seguro que podemos llegar a un acuerdo. 

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

Jose, Juan es de mi confianza, así que no tendrás problemas...xDDD a ver si aún lo quiere!

----------


## b12jose

Correcto, ya lo que vea Juan  :Wink1: 

cuanto tiempo sin pasar por aqui :D:D:D:D

----------


## MagNity

se lo he comentado... jijijiji se pone en contacto contigo...xDD
un abrazo!

----------


## hercules

Gracias magnity, ya he contactado con Jose

sigo buscando 
el arte de las cartas de Luis Garcia

cubiletes de Fernando Roden

Gracias

----------


## hercules

Todos los libros ya los he Comprado

Ahora sigo buscando los cubiletes de FERNANDO RODEN

vamossssssssss

----------

